# YAY MINI LOP LITTER FINALLY!!



## aksrabbitgirl (Apr 15, 2014)

yea I successfully had a mini lop litter! And they are so cute! I can't wait untill they get older they are one week right now! Its so awesome!!!


----------



## VickieB (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## happy acres (May 3, 2014)

Eh hem! Pictures?


----------



## SA Farm (May 3, 2014)

Congratulations! I second Happy Acres on the pictures


----------

